# Dennerle Co2



## amy4342 (25 Jun 2008)

Hi all
I was wondering if anyone here used the Dennerle re-fillable Co2 canisters (the classic line range)? I read somewhere that the bottles are only refillable by dennerle stockists? I can't see how that would be, but it does mean that I won't be able to go with a dennerle kit if it is the case. My LFS does Co2 refills - he sends them to someone else, they refill it, and then send it back to him.
Thanks!


----------



## amy4342 (25 Jun 2008)

Oops, I have another question also. Has anyone used the micro-perler special? The unit attaches to the bottom of the filter intake, where the Co2 diffuses into the water, which then passes through the filter and then out into the aquarium, complete with Co2. I have a few concerns because I wonder if the Co2 enriched water would possible damage levels of beneficial bacteria in the filter, and also, would less Co2 actually make it into the tank because of diffusion at the filter outlet?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Jun 2008)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> Oops, I have another question also. Has anyone used the micro-perler special? The unit attaches to the bottom of the filter intake, where the Co2 diffuses into the water, which then passes through the filter and then out into the aquarium, complete with Co2. I have a few concerns because I wonder if the Co2 enriched water would possible damage levels of beneficial bacteria in the filter, and also, would less Co2 actually make it into the tank because of diffusion at the filter outlet?



passing co2 through a filter is no problem at all, and has been my preferred way of doing it for along time now.  My only tip would be to make sure you Vaseline any rubber filter seals as co2 can degrade rubber quite quickly.  Alot of people even just put the tube directly into the strainer, with no diffusion at all and get perfectly good results.. that can be noisy though depending on the design of the filter as large bubbles hitting the impeller can make a right racket. 

The bacterial colony would be fine, co2 wont kill bacteria and they live on o2.. adding more co2 doesnt reduce o2. in fact, a heavily planted tank with high light and healthy growing plants can bring the o2 levels to higher than normal, better for fish and bacteria.. so no need to worry.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (25 Jun 2008)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> Hi all
> I was wondering if anyone here used the Dennerle re-fillable Co2 canisters (the classic line range)? I read somewhere that the bottles are only refillable by dennerle stockists? I can't see how that would be, but it does mean that I won't be able to go with a dennerle kit if it is the case. My LFS does Co2 refills - he sends them to someone else, they refill it, and then send it back to him.
> Thanks!



I think that might be correct if they use their own thread pattern. But Im not 100% if thats the case.

depending on cost, you'd be better off going for a separate regulator and then buying a fire extinguisher (FE) like most of us do  a 2kg FE will last you alot longer than one of those piddly canisters you get on the small kits.  But it depends on how big your tank is, and what your aims and future plans are as to whether that will be worth it.  You can buy a reg for about Â£50 and an FE off Dan for about Â£25  FE's can then be refilled by any fire extinguisher guy which is a whole lot easier in most cases.

oops, I answered these back to front!


----------



## amy4342 (26 Jun 2008)

Hi Matt

Thanks very much for both your replies - that's good news about adding co2 via the filter - looks a lot tidier. With regards to the Dennerle classic line, I'm pretty sure they don't use a standard thread, so it stands to reason that it's not refillable, in which case, maybe the FE would work out better - I'll definately look more into that option.
Thanks!


----------



## ziggy_909 (26 Jun 2008)

i have the profi 2000 set up ....which i was able to have refilled at my local fish shop no problem.... i had a 350g bottle supplied but had to upgrade to a 2.5 kg bottle as the 350g bottle lasted only 1 month ... but the regulator still fitted the bigger bottle fine.... so in my experience the bottles are standard....


----------



## amy4342 (26 Jun 2008)

That's good to hear - thanks Ziggy. What size tank were you dosing? 350g is a lot to use in one month. My tank is only 250l and I'm getting a 500g so I wonder if I'd use that much? I would be more swayed towards a fire extinguisher if the costs are so high.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (26 Jun 2008)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> That's good to hear - thanks Ziggy. What size tank were you dosing? 350g is a lot to use in one month. My tank is only 250l and I'm getting a 500g so I wonder if I'd use that much? I would be more swayed towards a fire extinguisher if the costs are so high.



I have a 235ltre and I burn a 2kg FE in 8 weeks. I do have fairly high light, but thats not an unusual figure.


----------



## ziggy_909 (26 Jun 2008)

> What size tank were you dosing? 350g is a lot to use in one month. My tank is only 250l and I'm getting a 500g so I wonder if I'd use that much? I would be more swayed towards a fire extinguisher if the costs are so high.



i was dosing a 275l tank.... it really is much cheaper to get a bigger bottle filled....350g=Â£8.50  2kg = Â£26.00... 
i may have had the surface turbulence to high ... it was just after i got into the whole tank thing..!!!!


----------



## TDI-line (27 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> amy4342 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, i must be very tight on my co2, my 720 litre burns through 2KG in about 8 weeks.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (27 Jun 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im on about 3wpg  but I like to have a good bit of surface movement, so I probably loose quite alot through it rattling out  

either way tho, a 500gram wont last zip!


----------



## ziggy_909 (27 Jun 2008)

its surprising how little surface movement you can get away with .... aslo if you remember i use a computer controlled solenoid.....

i am in my 6 month of a 2kg bottle.... it must be sponsered by Duracell...!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2008)

ziggy_909 said:
			
		

> its surprising how little surface movement you can get away with .... aslo if you remember i use a computer controlled solenoid.....
> i am in my 6 month of a 2kg bottle.... it must be sponsered by Duracell...!!!!


Which controller ziggy?


----------



## ziggy_909 (27 Jun 2008)

the proflora Ph-Controler plus a cheap German solenoid ....


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2008)

ziggy_909 said:
			
		

> the proflora Ph-Controler plus a cheap German solenoid ....


Thanks, was thinking of getting one too, but read too many mix reviews about using them


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (27 Jun 2008)

I hate PH computers, over-priced, inaccurate, over-rated and needless. And have caused a whole bunch of problems for people in the past.  

Keep it simple.. 

and surface agitation is good for other things besides O2  I can be opinionated if I want to be! lol


----------



## Wolfenrook (28 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> and surface agitation is good for other things besides O2  I can be opinionated if I want to be! lol



Very true, it helps to reduce the build up of an oily surface film as well.   

Ade


----------



## ziggy_909 (29 Jun 2008)

don't worry about that, i have enough surface movement to disrupt any scum build up..


----------

